
Alien DNA, Demon Sperm, and Hydroxychloroquine? - jordhy
https://www.thedailybeast.com/stella-immanuel-trumps-new-covid-doctor-believes-in-alien-dna-demon-sperm-and-hydroxychloroquine
======
ChrisGranger
While it doesn't surprise me when an insane person says the sorts of thing one
would expect an insane person to say, it boggles my mind that these people
have significant numbers of followers.

With each passing year it's feeling more and more like reality is turning into
an episode of Twilight Zone...

------
jordhy
How far will this go? Is there any limit?

